# Quelle côte iPad 4 sous garantie



## Anonyme (27 Février 2013)

Bonjour,
Pourriez vous me donner la côte exacte d'un iPad 4 noir 16 Go avec boîte et papiers sous garantie ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2013)

La côte de l&#8217;iPad dans sa boîte est de 24,28 cm x 18,97 cm x 1,34 cm.

Mais je pense que ça ne répond pas à ta question 

Il n&#8217;y a pas de côte officielle, donc le mieux est de regarder sur eBay les annonces finalisées.


----------



## Tuncurry (28 Février 2013)

Exact, pas encore de cote officielle

Je pense que ça peut se négocier raisonnablement à 380/400

sinon, c'est ici : *Cotes Mac/Ipad/Ipod*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2013)

ok Merci


----------

